# A little different



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2016)

I went out to my wood source yesterday and cut some blanks for bowl roughouts. I happened across a little Chinese pistache which I've only turned once before. For those of us that like heart/sap contrast, it's good stuff with a lot of green colors in the heart. This is a good size for this tree around here... About 16" diameter. I should get some decent peppermill blanks out of the center section.

Thought some of you might be interested.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Mmmmm......yummy. I love pistachios....the wood looks just as delish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

That looks fantastic. I've never seen stash that big. Are you saying you'll sell some? If so . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2016)

I love it. Just turned a pot call out of it. Hard wood


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow that's some sharp looking wood!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That looks fantastic. I've never seen stash that big. Are you saying you'll sell some? If so . . .



I'm not much on selling, but I might be game for a trade. I've got to turn something to return to my tree guy, and I started on a natural edge bowl a little while ago.I'm on call this weekend, so now I'm sitting at the hospital waiting on a CT scan before heading to the OR. I bagged the piece that's in progress, and if the bowl turns out, I'll probably be able to part with a chunk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm not much on selling, but I might be game for a trade. I've got to turn something to return to my tree guy, and I started on a natural edge bowl a little while ago.I'm on call this weekend, so now I'm sitting at the hospital waiting on a CT scan before heading to the OR. I bagged the piece that's in progress, and if the bowl turns out, I'll probably be able to part with a chunk.




I misread you Doc. When you said "I thought some of you might be interested" my addict mentality took that to mean you wanted to offload a piece or two to serve one of your other addictions. 

Keep that stuff man it's hard to come by that size for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2016)

Im not famaliar with it, but i would be happy to trade a bowl blank for something i have available, sisso, african sumac, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey Doc,

If its really Chinese pistachio, _Pistacia chinesis,_ I do not have any in my wood collection. Not sure what I could offer,...I do have some pre CITES _Dalbergia nigra_ and maybe some other stuff. You take care of the real artisans first and let me know... I'll look for action in the trade or sale forums. Nice find.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 4, 2016)

Here a pot call. I bought all I could about three years ago and just found a couple pot call blanks I had cut up. Use to have a bunch of pen blanks. 
Hard wood.


----------

